# non pistol



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok, this is a non pistol question, and technically a non semi-auto question.

I'm looking for a high cal precision bolt action rifle. I want one with a mag also.

This is going to double as a range / hunting rifle.

I don't want one of those typical wood grain rifles, blah. I want something that looks like a sniper rifle. Something tactical. What are some good brands?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

*This should be in the Long Gun section*

If you're looking for a sniper rifle. Check out the Barrett .416. A truely remarkable weapon. Although, You won't be carring it hunting! For that I would look at the Kimber .338 Federal. It won't be released till next year, but, it is supposed to have the same trajectory as the .308 Win. With better terminal ballistics out to 500 yds.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Some of the things FN has out look pretty good, too. Pricey, but we have one on the shelf right now that I think would give you tingles.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

As an aside... if you really want to get into it, pick up something like a Remington 700 and start building.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Remington 700 in .30-06 Springfield.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Why 30-06? Is that a powerful rifle? If I'm hunting with a bolt, I need one shot one kill.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

PenguinRunway said:


> Why 30-06? Is that a powerful rifle? If I'm hunting with a bolt, I need one shot one kill.


It's more suitable for hunting and it's more versatile than the .308 Winchester(a tad more powerful). It's good for just about any North American big game.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

A 30-06 is plenty powerful, and I doubt whatever your planning on hunting is beyond its scope. However, a 30-06 bolt is not a range rifle IMO. For fun shooting I would go smaller, maybe down to something like a .243 which is adequate for deer.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Snowman said:


> However, a 30-06 bolt is not a range rifle IMO.


It is for me. The first rifle I started shooting as a kid was a .30-06 chambered custom Mauser. I love the cartridge but sadly don't have a rifle so chambered at the present time(have an 8mm Mauser now instead). Plan on fixing that soon.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would take a good look at Savage Rifles with the the acu-trigger set up in a .30-06 and you can take anything in the USA.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, I enjoy shooting shotguns for the challenge of the kick. What's the most common and inexpensive large round for a rifle?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

PenguinRunway said:


> Well, I enjoy shooting shotguns for the challenge of the kick.* What's the most common and inexpensive large round for a rifle*?


What do you consider large (270, 30 cal, 338, 375, 458 or?) and what is inexpensive (under $20 a box, under $35 a box or?)?


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

2400 said:


> What do you consider large (270, 30 cal, 338, 375, 458 or?) and what is inexpensive (under $20 a box, under $35 a box or?)?


Well, I don't know. I just want a big mean rifle that'll bring down anything I shoot (with proper placement of course, please don't be arguementative)... and won't bust the bank. Prefer under $30 for a box of 50.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Revolver said:


> It is for me. The first rifle I started shooting as a kid was a .30-06 chambered custom Mauser. I love the cartridge but sadly don't have a rifle so chambered at the present time(have an 8mm Mauser now instead). Plan on fixing that soon.


When I say the ought-6 is not a range rifle I mean that they can be somewhat punishing to shoot, and I would choose something else for a day of shooting. I have a BAR Safari in 30-06 as my primary deer gun.

Nice gun, that Mauser. I'd like one myself.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

PenguinRunway said:


> Well, I don't know. I just want a big mean rifle that'll bring down anything I shoot (with proper placement of course, please don't be arguementative)... and won't bust the bank. Prefer under $30 for a box of 50.


To me a large rifle is 375 H&H up through 600 NE. To my neighbor a large rifle is his 30-06, all I wanted to know is what it meant to YOU.

I can't think of any large rifle rounds that cost under $30 for 50. In fact I can't think of any rifle rounds that you could use to hunt with that come in boxes of 50.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

2400 said:


> To me a large rifle is 375 H&H up through 600 NE. To my neighbor a large rifle is his 30-06, all I wanted to know is what it meant to YOU.
> 
> I can't think of any large rifle rounds that cost under $30 for 50. In fact I can't think of any rifle rounds that you could use to hunt with that come in boxes of 50.


Well I've been looking around and it seems that 308 will work just fine.

Cheap, affordable, and as long as I'm not shooting buffalo or elephants, it should take anything down.

This will be my frist gun, so I don't want anything too too big.

I plan on getting a 50BMG later.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

PenguinRunway said:


> Well I've been looking around and it seems that 308 will work just fine.
> 
> Cheap, affordable, and as long as I'm not shooting buffalo or elephants, it should take anything down.
> 
> ...


   

Just what are you planning on shooting with a .50BMG????

:watching: :watching: :watching:


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

jwkimber45 said:


> Just what are you planning on shooting with a .50BMG????


Squirell, Deer, Trees, Elephants, w/e.

*My point is*, I want this gun to be powerful enough for pretty much any big game in America. Including bears.

BUT I don't want a monster gun. I'll get a 50 later on as a monster gun.

Don't miss the point I'm trying to make.


----------

